# Call of Duty



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

does anyone play Call of Duty?

At the moment I'm completely OBSESSED with COD Modern Warfare 2, on playstation 3.
And new map packs are out soon, can't wait!


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I play MW2 on the 360. I used to play cod 1 and 2 on the PC years ago and they were also quite addicting. 

I didn’t buy the new maps for MW2 though, I think they are a little bit overpriced. For 15€ a map pack I'd rather buy Blacklight Tango Down.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have World at War on the PC which I prefer (since I like the old school bolt action rifles from WWII lol). It's a fun game! Not played it in awhile though.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I have WaW and MW2 for the PS3... Although I never bought the map pack add-ons. Also I am pretty horrible at them. And haven't played in quite a while, but I really do enjoy them (even without the microphone). If anyone want to add me on PSN, my name is : "HOTiOH".


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, the map packs are pretty expensive.. $22 for 5 maps.. When you could probably get a whole new game for that.. But I downloaded it from someone who had already purchased it, so I got it free 



penguin runner said:


> I have WaW and MW2 for the PS3... Although I never bought the map pack add-ons. Also I am pretty horrible at them. And haven't played in quite a while, but I really do enjoy them (even without the microphone). If anyone want to add me on PSN, my name is : "HOTiOH" (long story with the name), or "Positron Runner".


Yeah I don't use the microphone either.. I have one, I just get all nervous when I turn it on and end up being silent anyway lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I enjoy Fuel the most(except for the rock that people glitch in) and Trailer Park gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I was addicted to mw2 but I stopped playing it a few months ago. I never thought it was possible but I got tired of COD after 4 years. lol
Right now I'm playing Bad Company 2 and absolutely love it.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Blah, overrated and crap! :mum

You should try Bad Company 2.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

I play MW2 on the PS3 as well. I don't have a headset. I thought of purchasing one but not sure if it would be worth it. I downloaded the map pack yesterday and so far only really like Vacant and Trailer Park.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I've already played Bad Company 2.. It was a pretty good game, I was addicted for a little while.. But only a week or so..

Call of Duty has been about a year so far..

And yeah, Trailer Park is the best map in the new lot, in my opinion.


----------



## FoxyJava (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG i was too but i had to stop cause im in college.

The thing that keeped me on cod were the unlocks. I never got my extended mag for the Scar : (


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I play MW2 on the PS3 quite a lot. I refuse to buy the map packs, though. 

I have a pair of Turtle Beach P21's, but I don't really use them to talk with. I just use them for sound whoring.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i stay on mw2, red dead, and uncharted 2 on ps3 lol....now im trying to get into blur 
but wait, more map packs? 

if your talking about the stimulus package maps those been out for like....2 month :S


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

successful said:


> i stay on mw2, red dead, and uncharted 2 on ps3 lol....now im trying to get into blur
> but wait, more map packs?
> 
> if your talking about the stimulus package maps those been out for like....2 month :S


I play mw2, red dead and Uncharted 2 too! haha.. Best games 

And there's the stimulus, but there's the 'resurgence' pack.. came out not long ago.!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare is one of the best games this generation. I love it. World At War was amazing simply for one mode. Nazi Zombies. I've spent so many hours on that... Modern Warfare 2, however, I despise. They changed way too much from Call Of Duty 4 in my opinion, definitely not much of a fan of MW2. Hopefully Black Ops brings back Nazi Zombies and has some good Multiplayer.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Used to hammer it like all day but I got bored of it, still play every now an then. Me being a sucker I went an bought the stimulus package :| I wouldn't mind too much but the maps were absolutely sh!te, won't be buying the resurgence pack.  Got bored of Red Dead after a week. I've been playing the new Medal of Honour multiplayer beta, mix between COD and Battlefield.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i still play MW2 nearly everyday but on PC, i find it a good way to relax and stress relief.

what everyones favourite custom classes setup?


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> I think Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare is one of the best games this generation. I love it. World At War was amazing simply for one mode. Nazi Zombies. I've spent so many hours on that... Modern Warfare 2, however, I despise. They changed way too much from Call Of Duty 4 in my opinion, definitely not much of a fan of MW2. Hopefully Black Ops brings back Nazi Zombies and has some good Multiplayer.


agree, I left MDW2 for COD4. I don't regret anything!


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

They're supposed to bringing back a zombie mode in Black Ops, commie zombies! 



companioncube said:


> i still play MW2 nearly everyday but on PC, i find it a good way to relax and stress relief.
> 
> what everyones favourite custom classes setup?


I usually only play Hardcore so ACR/Bling/Cold Blooded/Ninja.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

companioncube said:


> what everyones favourite custom classes setup?


SCAR-H w/RDS - Scavenger/Stopping Power/Ninja
Rangers w/Akimbo

UMP.45 w/Silencer - Marathon/Stopping Power/Ninja
M93 Raffica w/Akimbo

FAMAS w/RDS - Sleight of Hand/Sopping Power/Ninja
M93 Raffica w/Akimbo

ACR w/RDS - Scavenger/Stopping Power/Ninja
M93 Raffica w/Akimbo

TAR-21 w/Holo sight - Sleight of Hand/Stopping Power/Ninja
Rangers w/Akimbo

SCAR-H w/Noob Tube - Scavenger/Danger Close/Ninja (only used when other people use it)
AT4-HS

SCAR-H w/Silencer - Sleight of Hand/Cold Blooded/Ninja 
Stinger

I pretty much only play Team Deathmatch. I don't understand why there are still so many noobs playing. It's been out for ages now, but some people still don't seem to understand to take cover when the other team have air support in the air. They continue to get killed, even though they could easily shoot the stuff down.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

companioncube said:


> what everyones favourite custom classes setup?


 I have way too many classes I like, I'm constantly trying new weapons and combinations, but right now the ones I'm using the most are:

Primary: P 90/ Famas (Holographic)/ Tar (Holographic)/ M-16 (Holographic)

Secondary:G-16 (Silenced) / Spas(grip) / Spas(grip)/ Spas(grip)

Equipment: Semtex/ Semtex/ Semtex/ Semtex

Perk1:Marathon/ Sleight of Hand/ Sleight of Hand/ Sleight of Hand
Perk2:I use Stomping power with all the above weapons
Perk3:I pretty much use Ninja in every class

Killstreaks: Predator, Harrier, Pavelow/AC-130 or Harrier, AC-130, Nuke.


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

omg MW2 hook it up! add me OMGpanoo


----------



## Asystole (Jul 16, 2008)

MW2 is utter ****e. A total letdown. 

Not at all comparable to its predecessor. 

I miss the good ol' COD4 days!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

South said:


> I used to play COD and battle field alot but stopped playing for some reason. I here that there is a new COD coming out in November


yeah black ops...looks lame as hell too compared to mw2 :no

I'll still end up buying anyway because of the hype lol... the new medal of honor is going to kill that game though


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Infexxion said:


> I think Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare is one of the best games this generation. I love it. World At War was amazing simply for one mode. Nazi Zombies. I've spent so many hours on that... Modern Warfare 2, however, I despise. They changed way too much from Call Of Duty 4 in my opinion, definitely not much of a fan of MW2. Hopefully Black Ops brings back Nazi Zombies and has some good Multiplayer.


Treyarch has been saying the Commando perk won't be making a return in Blackops. And they will keep the secondary weapons to pistols and launchers. They think having a primary weapon along with machine pistols and shotguns is too much firepower. Which I agree, I like having to stick with a single main weapon and something small for backup.

Nuke probably won't be making a return from what they've been saying. As for Zombies, they commented saying how much it was a success, and how much they loved it. So i'm assuming that means a yes for Zombies in Blackops.

I think Treyarch has finally reached the standards of Infinity Ward. The campaign in Blackops looks on par with MW2, they are now the studio leading the Call of Duty pack. Since not too long ago 35+ Infinity Ward staff members left to go form their new studio with EA.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an Xbox 360 without live (yes I'm a freak, I am aware...) and I absolutely loved the campaign for MOW 2. Although it was pretty short, the maps were sick and I loved all the different routes you could take away from your troop trying to solo through a second path into war.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

jlotz123 said:


> Treyarch has been saying the Commando perk won't be making a return in Blackops. And they will keep the secondary weapons to pistols and launchers. They think having a primary weapon along with machine pistols and shotguns is too much firepower. Which I agree, I like having to stick with a single main weapon and something small for backup.
> 
> Nuke probably won't be making a return from what they've been saying. As for Zombies, they commented saying how much it was a success, and how much they loved it. So i'm assuming that means a yes for Zombies in Blackops.


I also heard Commando wasn't going to be in it. Neither is One Many Army. I'm hoping they take out Danger Close as well. All three are game breakers. Shotguns should also only be primaries. I didn't play COD4, but I've watched it quite a lot on YouTube. Only having a pistol as your secondary is a much better idea. MW2 allows you to use yours secondaries as primaries. A secondary should only be useful when your primary is out of ammo.

I think I heard the highest killstreak reward in Black Ops will be 15. Nuke isn't going to be in the game again.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I played mw1 online last night. My playstation update kept failing which was a little scary, and it took forever to do, but I remembered how good mw is. I want mw2 now. On the weekend I will organise it.


----------



## Nordic Alien (Jul 27, 2010)

Call of Duty blows!

Bad Comp 2 all the way !!!!


----------

